# Kernel update & GRUB 2 [SOLVED]

## Xywa

Hi,

As a old fashion user, I went into GRUB 2 just few months ago, and as I use stable version now, this is a first time I updated a kernel.

My question is:

After an update, do I need to do something to update a GRUB 2?

Prviously I have manually copied /arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage into /boot partition.

What shoud I do in GRUB 2 case? Copy the same file manually or maybe by any special commend?

Friends from Ubuntu says "make install" or "update-grub" should did the job?

UPDATE: I did "make install", did reboot and have still old kernel instead of new one, I cannot find "update-grub" command.

```
# make install

sh ./arch/x86/boot/install.sh 4.4.26-gentoo arch/x86/boot/bzImage \

        System.map "/boot"
```

^^I could see this automaticly use x86 folder instead of x86_64.Last edited by Xywa on Thu Oct 27, 2016 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Rebuild

----------

## Xywa

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Rebuild

 

Many thanks! SOLVED

----------

